# French's Recipes for Discuss Cooking



## Andy R (Oct 1, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that French's has provided us with some recipes to post in our site for everyone to enjoy. This http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/sweet-skillet-chicken-60524.html recipe is one of them provided.  We will be posting between 20-50 of these recipes over the next week.  If they look good, we'd love to hear some feedback if you cook them.  Hopefully there will be some tasty dishes!


----------



## vyapti (Oct 1, 2009)

Personally, I'd rather see more overt advertising  than to have 20 - 50 threads disguised as posts.


----------



## Andy R (Oct 1, 2009)

David, I understand your point.  Please consider that these recipes were provided to us at no cost.  They will be included in the search engines and hopefully people will find our site when they are Googling for recipes.  Although French's does get exposure through this, we also get some great recipes to add to our archives which could lead to hundreds or even thousands of people finding us over the years.  IMO it's a win-win situation.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, so far I have gotten two new ideas for stir fry seasonings, and 
one for using BBQ sauce.

Thanks, French's.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 1, 2009)

and one can always use a different brand of worchestershire (how DO you spell it?) sauce...


----------



## GB (Oct 1, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> aworchestershire (how DO you spell it?)


Whatsthishere sauce.


----------



## spork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a slippery slope.  Journalism's sacrosanct line in the sand between Editorial and Advertising.  No pact is a "win-win", it just depends on the sensitivity of your balance scale.

*Andy R*, just please be sure that each posted recipe explicitly states that it has been submitted by *French's*, a company producing condiments available in a supermarket near you.  NOT by a Discuss Cooking Administrator.

Having said that, I welcome all recipes.  I would be more welcoming if, I try it in my kitchen, post a subsequent thumbs-up feedback, and the French's Company sends me a discount coupon via my DC membership email account for my next purchase of their products.  Now that would be a win-win interaction.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2009)

GB said:


> Whatsthishere sauce.



GB, You won't believe me but I posted this in the Sweet Skillet Chicken recipe before I saw yours!  I thought that was only a Canadian joke!


----------



## GB (Oct 2, 2009)

Great minds think alike Laurie


----------



## Silversage (Oct 5, 2009)

Alix,  Can you please put "French's" on the subject line of these recipes, so that we can avoid clicking on them if we wish?


----------



## Andy R (Oct 5, 2009)

Silver Sage.  The disclaimer is inside the post.  This allows the thread titles to remain "as is" which helps these threads rank in the search engines.  That's the whole purpose of them providing these to us (so we have more recipes to get listed in the search engines).

I will ask Tech Admin about an ignore feature we can install that would allow you to ignore posts with certain tags.  We could then tag these with French's and you can ignore them that way.  He probably won't be online until tonight, so please be patient while we search for another solution for you.


----------

